# Questions about the EU Blue Card Process



## davidalova

I got a job offer from a company in Germany and now need to plan my move to Germany with my wife. After talking to the consulate of Germany in Malaysia and also a lot of research I was informed about the following process: 

-I provide my documents including the job offer to the consulate here in Malaysia where we live and they give me a 3-month visa to Germany only to me.
-I will enter Germany, rent an apartment, and apply for my blue card (which I qualify for) and get it after 2-3 months. During this time I am not allowed to work. (Is that correct?)
-I will send an invitation to my wife and she will need to go through a family reunion visa process and join me within another 2-3 month.

So as I understood the whole process from the time I leave Malaysia till my wife joins me there it takes about 4-6 months. Is that correct? 

Apparently this does not work for me and I need to either go with my wife together or at least take her there within maximum 2-3 months after I leave. I hope you can help me with your experiences. some possible ideas are: (please let me know if these are possible)

-Idea 1: When I am going to Germany with my short-term visa I also take her with me on a Schingen tourist visa and then when I get the blue card, I will send her back to our home country so she starts the process for her reunion visa.

-Idea 2: When I get to Germany with my short-term visa I immediately apply for the blue card and get back to my home country and wait for the blue-card process (2-3 months) to finish. Once I get the blue card I go to Germany and my wife also immediately applies for the family reunion visa. 

Please let me know what you think.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

Is there a reason why the German employer is not handling your visa for you? I'm not familiar with the specifics of German visas, but when I took a job in Germany it was my employer who obtained work authorization and the appropriate documents. Have you asked your employer-to-be about the visa process to see what they can do to assist you?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## davidalova

Bevdeforges said:


> Is there a reason why the German employer is not handling your visa for you? I'm not familiar with the specifics of German visas, but when I took a job in Germany it was my employer who obtained work authorization and the appropriate documents. Have you asked your employer-to-be about the visa process to see what they can do to assist you?
> Cheers,
> Bev


They are actually not much of an international company and they have zero exeprience with such international moves. Seems like they simply don't want to go through the trouble as long as they see I could do it. Nonetheless if I convince them this is a tough thing for me to handle alone and all on my own and explain to them exactly what their part in this process is and what they should do, I am sure they will help.

Unfortunately I am also personally not so clear what needs to be done especially regarding my wife moving with me to Germany. How do you think I should approach the employer? Any idea? suggestions?


----------



## Bevdeforges

At a minimum, you should ask your employer-to-be to look into obtaining the work authorization necessary for you to obtain a visa. https://www.arbeitsagentur.de/web/c...il/index.htm?dfContentId=L6019022DSTBAI776745

See, too, the "Leaflet 7" which is available by clicking on the drop down for "Additional Information" on that page.

One problem folks run into with working in a foreign country is that smaller companies often aren't aware of the requirements for a foreign worker to obtain a visa. If your employer can at least start the processing for the work authorization, you can avoid making a long, expensive trip only to be disappointed. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## davidalova

Bevdeforges said:


> At a minimum, you should ask your employer-to-be to look into obtaining the work authorization necessary for you to obtain a visa.
> 
> See, too, the "Leaflet 7" which is available by clicking on the drop down for "Additional Information" on that page.
> 
> One problem folks run into with working in a foreign country is that smaller companies often aren't aware of the requirements for a foreign worker to obtain a visa. If your employer can at least start the processing for the work authorization, you can avoid making a long, expensive trip only to be disappointed.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Is it not already part of the Blue Card process? Can it be done without me being present there? Is work authorization different from the Blue Card? I thought they are the same. 

Are there any other things my employer-to-be could do before I arrive?


----------



## miaux

Why don't you submit your application as a family in Malasya? I mean, I believe in the application there is an option that asks if you are coming with family, just tick yes and include supporting documents ( marriage certificates, her passport, etc). 

The Blue Cards replaced all the other existent work permits (2012 I believe) and you are right about your process: 
-If approved, you ( and your wife) will receive a 3 month visa... once you land, you need to go immediately to your Municipality ( rathaus) and register there... open bank account, apply for tax number and insurance. Once you have all this paperwork ( yes, it takes time... ) you:
- Go to the auslandbehorde ( immigration office, be sure to have an appointment if not, get ready to queue there at 4 am just to get an entry ticket), submit all your paperwork, and then you will receive the Blue Card for yourself and your wife. 

The problem is... only certain companies are allowed to give job offers to foreigners... unfortunately start ups do not know this (their mentality is always "yayy we are so multikulti!!), and when immigration checks if they are registered with them, they might turn down the visa... and the start up will have a huge lesson learned from that experience... 

So first make sure this start up company is registered / allowed to give work visa for foreigners...


----------



## ALKB

miaux said:


> The Blue Cards replaced all the other existent work permits (2012 I believe)


There are still 5 different categories of residence permits - even if they are now all in the form of a biometric card.

The BlueCard is a specific work/residence permit that allows an accelerated path to settlement and specific requirements have to be met.

Disadvantages are for example that you can't change your job easily, in the first two years, you need to get permission from the Federal Department of Labour for that. Also, there is an 18 month time period during which you can't be sponsored for a BlueCard in a different EU country. Neither of this would be the case with a regular work permit.

Advantages are: indefinite leave to remain possible after three years (if language requirements, etc. are met), family members have instant access to the job market (under the regular work permit, your spouse may not be allowed to work for 1-3 years) and dependents don't need to show language skills.

BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - EU Blue Card


----------



## davidalova

miaux said:


> Why don't you submit your application as a family in Malasya? I mean, I believe in the application there is an option that asks if you are coming with family, just tick yes and include supporting documents ( marriage certificates, her passport, etc).
> 
> The Blue Cards replaced all the other existent work permits (2012 I believe) and you are right about your process:
> -If approved, you ( and your wife) will receive a 3 month visa... once you land, you need to go immediately to your Municipality ( rathaus) and register there... open bank account, apply for tax number and insurance. Once you have all this paperwork ( yes, it takes time... ) you:
> - Go to the auslandbehorde ( immigration office, be sure to have an appointment if not, get ready to queue there at 4 am just to get an entry ticket), submit all your paperwork, and then you will receive the Blue Card for yourself and your wife.
> 
> The problem is... only certain companies are allowed to give job offers to foreigners... unfortunately start ups do not know this (their mentality is always "yayy we are so multikulti!!), and when immigration checks if they are registered with them, they might turn down the visa... and the start up will have a huge lesson learned from that experience...
> 
> So first make sure this start up company is registered / allowed to give work visa for foreigners...


Thanks for the valuable information. I will get them to check their status then. two more questions:

-With the first 3-month visa am I allowed to work? 
-Does the 3-month visa guarantee that you can also get the blue card? I need to quit my job here and go to Germany and I need to ensure this is as less risky as possible. any suggestion?


----------



## miaux

It will say on your visa once is printed... every visa is different, so you would need to check the conditions of it... 

But start doing research about first steps in Germany, because that will be your real pain: anmeldung, steuer nummer, insurance number, etc... 

And if you get the 3 month visa, I don't see why you shouldnt get the Blue Card... the 3 month visa is only your entry to Germany and will allow you to do all the bureocratic process,

If I were you, I would be more worried about if the start up is authorized for work visa purposes...


----------

